# License!!



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

somethinginthewind said:


> FINALLY got my beginner's driver's license!!!!!!!!!! It's been a huge anxiety for me for years and I just went and did it on impulse today. Passed! xDxDxD so happy!


Wooot, well done Jill!!! Always good to act on these sudden moments of motivation and drive because they usually work out in the end just like this!!!

:clap


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats! I still haven't gotten mine yet...


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

good job


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

How good is impulse  congrats


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fantastic! where are you taking us all? where are we going? I'll treat everyone to a thirsty-two ouncer. 
are we going in that beat up old thing with the bondo all over it? HOpe so.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Road Trip!!!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

matty said:


> How good is impulse  congrats


 Haha that's what I was about to write. Things are always easier when you do it on impulse. Good for you!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Road Trip!!!


road trip!! ROAD TRIP!!!

I vote for the old Route 66!


----------



## lehcar18 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, that's brilliant. Well done.  I've got my theory test next month but loads of people have told me that it's easy. It's the practical that I'm dreading.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

somethinginthewind said:


> FINALLY got my beginner's driver's license!!!!!!!!!! It's been a huge anxiety for me for years and I just went and did it on impulse today. Passed! xDxDxD so happy!


Way to go! That was a huge accomplishment for me too, it was years ago but I was so anxious I still remember it all. I passed with a 74, lol. Good job!


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)

[Start Spam] Gettin' it on, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! Congrats!










[/End Spam]


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

Yay! Have fun driving around.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Good job! I got mine a few months ago and I was terrified to take it. I honestly don't even know how I passed it, considering that I drove on somebody's lawn at one point during the test.:lol


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

somethinginthewind said:


> FINALLY got my beginner's driver's license!!!!!!!!!! It's been a huge anxiety for me for years and I just went and did it on impulse today. Passed! xDxDxD so happy!


YAY! Good for you!  I myself always had a problem with that and didn't get mine until I was 28. Sometimes, doing stuff on impulse like that yields great results, I've seen.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats!!:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's great! Congratulations!!!!


----------

